
California adopts innovative solar loan law  - iamelgringo
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/greenspace/2008/07/california-adop.html
======
anamax
I don't see why this is a good thing.

This just changes how a buyer pays for an existing solar system. It doesn't
make the solar system more valuable. If a potential buyer doesn't think that
your solar system adds value, they're not going to say "I wouldn't have paid
you what it cost but since I'll get to pay for it with the remainder of a 20
year loan, no problem".

So, we're left with the "it's through govt". Govt programs tend to be paid for
by all of us and it's quite possible for it to be expensive and provide no
actual benefit. (If it's actually a market-rate loan, there's no benefit. If
it's subsidized, the rest of us are paying for it.) It's impossible for the
benefit to exceed the cost because of the overhead.

------
initself
I wish my housing association would let us do this.

